# Technical project manager in telecoms looking for work in ontario



## mikey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all,

New to the site so appreciate anyone who gives any advice or pointers. My application for Permanent Residency has been in progress since January and all things going well i expect it to go through smoothly and be in a position to move to Canada in the next few months. I am a Technical Project Manager and have worked for British Telecom and Cable and Wireless over the past 8 years. Previous to this i was in the Armed Forces as an Electronics Technician.

My wife is Canadian and both my daughters have dual nationality...just waiting on me now before the big move. We have family and friends in Belleville but i think it will be hard for me to secure employment there..I have uploaded my resume on workopolis, monster and a few other websites but is there anything else i can do to increase my chances of getting a job before i mover across? I would ideally like to work as close to Belleville as possible...Kigston, Peterborough, Trenton, etc... but would consider Ottawa as a last resort as this seems to be the best chance of me getting into a Telecoms company...(i don't want to libve in Toronto)...

Any tips or advice would be appreciated..

Thanks,

Mike


----------

